# A couple of pics from Rome Powwow...Lot's of TNGIRL's pics added!



## Trefer (Sep 5, 2011)

...just before the rain started coming down!


----------



## Son (Sep 5, 2011)

What, no rain?   It's raining at Lake Seminole.

Lets see more.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2011)

Fun and educational day for me, with many high lights;
Meeting Trefer, and learning quite a bit about tanning hides.
Another, spending time with Ben Kirkland.
Here is Ben making fire. I did not count Mississippi's, but
it did not take that long. What a talent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

It don`t take him long, does it.  

Nice lookin` lodge. Is that one yours, Ritchie?


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is Ben settin' out his spread.
Mighty nice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeff, what is also impressive is that he made everything you see  there with his own hands.

If you are lucky enough to own a piece of his work, you have a work of art.


----------



## Trefer (Sep 6, 2011)

"I did not count Mississippi's"

I think it was only a couple....pretty doggone quick! 

I had a stubborn old piece of texas chert that i could not thin....took it next door to the master and ben thinned it down so i can almost see through it now!  Plus I think the light bulb went off in my head as far as things I was doing wrong (and thats a whole lot of light bulbs!) Thanks buddy!


----------



## Son (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the look


----------



## *~LilMissNugeFan~* (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry I missed this. The one time Ben is up near me, and I go home to see the family! Darn it.
Mr. Nic is right about Mr. Ben... he pieces truly are works of art.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments! Sorry about Sunday, the misses was miserably hot and dusty on Saturday and the threat of storm made up her mind. Trefer - that invite still stands. One day of one on one and I'll promise you will see a huge difference.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 7, 2011)

I had alot of fun on Sat!!!! Thanks to Jeff for taking me and feeding me too!!!! I have just a few doz pics that I have to post too. I want ya'll to WISH you had went for sure....maybe next chance you get you will attend. It is worth your time or ability to "brave the elements" for certain. Richie, hope it's OK that I tag some of my pics along to your thread!!!!





Once we arrived, we started checking things out, keeping an eye out for our friend chehawknapper aka Ben Kirkland...Jeff knew his tent for sure!




Set up next door was Richie Taylor aka Trefer!!! I found him!!! So had to get a pic with both these fine gentlemen!!!!!




I caught a Momma getting a pic of her 3 boys in their headdresses in front of this tipi...I believe they are the Middleton Braves from Singleton, GA (she said)




A young maiden ready for her picture to be taken.




Everyone needed something to drink!!!!
















Now...me...I want something cold to drink BUT I sure want some Indian fry bread too!!! This lady sure did alot of them on Sat. you could get them with chili and vegs on top or powdered sugar (like I did!!!! YUMMY!)


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 7, 2011)

2nd batch:
Now here are several pics taken of the different groups beating on their drums...this certainly sounded good!! And the festivities began......
















The beginning of the "parade" was the Veterans carrying the flags proudly on display.....folowing pictures are the many many groups here....all coming into the arena to the drums going. it was really impressive to see and hear.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 7, 2011)

3rd batch:




































This little one was not very happy to be in the parade......








These two were tho!!!!!




I loved when the women began to dance coming into the arena.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 7, 2011)

4th batch:








This young maiden was the most sincere and proud of them all. I watched her all day long....I was very impressed with her demenure, her dress, the carriage of her body and the pride she showed......
























These were the women with their shawls.




The men danced in the center as the women continued to dance into the arena.




Then the women wearing the bells and chimes danced in...I loved it!!!!












Then came the women with the ribbons and fringe.












Then the performers wearing the Aztec feathers came...


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 7, 2011)

5th batch:
































Once everyone was inside the arena a drum song in honor of the soldiers (or Veterans) was played.




I'm back to wandering around again...I found Jimmy Taylor with some bows for sale....Jeff picked up several to finish for kids in the future to shoot!!!!








Here I am with a gentleman by the name of Ron Black from Lithia Springs, Ga., a neighbor of Jeff's. He had a really interesting turtle and screech owl totem.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 7, 2011)

6th batch:




We worked our way back to Trefer....and there he was scraping the hair off of skins for future brain tanning!!!! He wanted me to help...I would have if I had a change of clothes!!!Ya'll know that don't you!!!!
















Ran into Shannon and Ronnie Cross, aka ngabowhunter, watching Trefer as well!!!!












Ben also did some knapping when he wasn't making fire.....




We got the chance to shake another flintknappers hand  named Jeff Green. 








This lady was real interesting to talk with.




I met another one of Jeff's unknown neighbors. His name is Tom "Tommy Ten Toes" Brewer...... I didn't ask him how he got his name.....




There was ALOT of vendors booths....needless to say we brought home many bags of treasures!!!!




One more talk with Ben then we headed back home....sure was a good day spent with Jeff.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, what a colorful event.  Nice pics and thanks for sharing them as always....


----------



## Trefer (Sep 7, 2011)

Richie, hope it's OK that I tag some of my pics along to your thread!!!!


Wow! you took my pitiful little original post and created a masterpiece!  Thanks for adding all these extra photos.  

Being so busy working on my skins at these events, I always wondered what all the noise was over at the arena!

This is a really well-run festival.  Hats off to Frank and the rest of his NAPA crew for putting it on year after year!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Tomi, you not only have a gift of gab, but you mush a camera pretty good too!!  Always love seeing when you've been somewhere & took pics!


----------



## Son (Sep 7, 2011)

Great photos, thanks again.


----------



## Trefer (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It don`t take him long, does it.
> 
> Nice lookin` lodge. Is that one yours, Ritchie?



Yes Nic.  Thank you.
Thats my 'new' one.  Bought it used last year from a buddy of mine named Dean Smith.  Darry Wood out of North Carolina made it. I'm really enjoying this one - much better made than the one I had before.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 8, 2011)

Richie, Nic knows Dean - He has actually come to the Frontier Festival several times. Whatcha doing Jan. 6,7&8?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2011)

Trefer said:


> Yes Nic.  Thank you.
> Thats my 'new' one.  Bought it used last year from a buddy of mine named Dean Smith.  Darry Wood out of North Carolina made it. I'm really enjoying this one - much better made than the one I had before.





chehawknapper said:


> Richie, Nic knows Dean - He has actually come to the Frontier Festival several times. Whatcha doing Jan. 6,7&8?





When I saw the brown canvas, my first thought was, that looks like a Darry Wood lodge. To echo Ben`s question, what are you doin` on those dates? We plan on draggin` Dean back down here, and we got a spot that would be just about perfect for your lodge. Make plans to spend the weekend with us if you can. Plenty of firewood and clean water will be on hand.


Tomi, the pics are nice.


----------



## Redbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice pictures. I would love to attend something like that. We have nothing in our area such as this. I can only dream about it...


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 8, 2011)

Chehaw's Frontier Festival is Jan. 6,7&8 and the Native American Cultural Festival is April13,14&15 for 2012. We have great demonstrators at both events. There is RV and Tent camping and cabins available. There is an AZA accredited zoo, great playground, Nationally sanctioned BMX bicycle track, over 6 miles of mountain bike trails, PDGA sanctioned Disc golf course, stocked catfish pond, boatdock on Lake Chehaw and Nature Trails. Great place for a family getaway. Put it on your calendar and join us!


----------



## farmer (Sep 15, 2011)

Is that a Darry Wood tipi?


----------



## Trefer (Sep 15, 2011)

farmer said:


> Is that a Darry Wood tipi?



Yes it is.  I had a Panther Lodge for about 12 years and really liked it, even painted it. It was a good lodge.....but I like this one so much better.


----------



## farmer (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, IMO Darry makes the best lodges out there.


----------



## seeker (Sep 18, 2011)

This is a great post.  I give it five stars and thanks for all the pictures Tomi.


----------

